

Sun-powered Solar Impulse plane begins marathon Pacific flight - dr_
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/30/asia/solar-impulse-plane-pacific-crossing/index.html

======
jaytaylor
How can a single pilot go it alone for 130 hours? Is it safe to sleep?

~~~
diab0lic
From the article: "At night, if there is no turbulence, Borschberg will be
able activate the autopilot and nap, but only for 20 minutes at a time."

------
dotcoma
its flight.

